# Sun glasses straps / retainers



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

The glasses I bought have large ends and the original Croakies wont slip over the ends. What y'all buying?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CablZ


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Pretty sure I have the Chums. They’re wire cable which I like much better than feeling the hot neoprene or cloth rubbing on my neck. 

My glasses are Smith Guides Choice which come with their own built in retainer, but I don’t use them as I wear these glasses a lot off the boat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't stand that rope around my neck. And when I have my glasses hanging down around my neck, that refuse coming from my anchovy sandwich falls on the inside glass


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I can't stand that rope around my neck. And when I have my glasses hanging down around my neck, that refuse coming from my anchovy sandwich falls on the inside glass


I’m starting to think you are a lost cause man.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Scrap fly line. Preferably the skinny part.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The last trip out on my skiff before I headed back north I had a buddy on board. He didn't have any retainer on his brand new Costa's. Yup. In the drink in two feet of muddy water. Bye bye.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

retired fly line or mono snelled on.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> The last trip out on my skiff before I headed back north I had a buddy on board. He didn't have any retainer on his brand new Costa's. Yup. In the drink in two feet of muddy water. Bye bye.


I put a brand new pair of Smiths in the middle of a channel in Tampa Bay being stupid as well.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pole Position said:


> The glasses I bought have large ends and the original Croakies wont slip over the ends. What y'all buying?


Nothing, because I drop food on my sunglasses whenever I let them hang from my neck.

Just learn not to take your sunglasses off without immediately cleaning them and putting them back on your face or straight into the case.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

x3 on the old fly line or mono. I have 2 pairs now with 125lb mono on them with crimps.


----------



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

I wear croakies-style glasses retainers while on the water, but when they're not on my face, I swing them around the back of my neck. That way, they're not flailing in front of me and catching food and so on. Pretty easy, and it's become second nature for me.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Mark Sosin had a good way of tying stiff line to make one. I use cablz


----------

